# 34 Luhrs question



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

I just picked up this boat from a forum member. It is an old 34 Luhrs that came originally with twin 318 inboards. Both engines are removed. Ultimately I would replace them but in the mean time the previous owner included an outboard bracket. He mentioned installing this and putting on a 150hp outboard. Seemed like a reasonable temporary fix but I am looking for any feedback. I realize this would be for displacement speeds only. Thanks for any ideas/help!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

34' and a 150:banghead

Just wondering, would that get you much more then trolling speed?

I had a 1968 Plymouth Barracuda with a 318ci and a two barrel carb. If I remember the HP output was 230HP X2...460HP

5,000# 25' Century Cuddy w/350 260HP....25mph


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

First, even if you put steering on the motor, there is no way in hell you would be able to control it. Parking would be a bitch with no wind and impossible with anything above 4MPH! Second, you would really need to have the right prop for it and even then, I don't think you would get much more than 10 knots at WOT.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

No, displacement speeds. I had a 26' and could get to hull speed with a 9.9 kicker motor. Pretty easy to get to 8-9 knots. That would likely be about it I would think. 150 wouldn't be necessary, could get away with alot less I think but he mentioned 150 so I quoted him. Not sure how this boat would react though with that much weight hanging off the back and two engines removed. Might be a wash?


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

This is not a permanent solution, just temporary to be able to move the boat around


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *38bat (9/11/2008)*This is not a permanent solution, just temporary to be able to move the boat around




If it was just to move it from one marina to another and only once, it should work (with a few friends expecting you at the new marina to help you). One motor of the back of a 34' will not gave you any control in tight areas (like the dock). Not to mention, it's gonna kill you in gas...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *38bat (9/11/2008)*This is not a permanent solution, just temporary to be able to move the boat around


How far and how many times are you contemplating moving it. Would it be worth the trouble of hooking everything up vrs towing it? Wouldn't take much more then a jon boat.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

> *Chris Couture (9/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *38bat (9/11/2008)*This is not a permanent solution, just temporary to be able to move the boat around
> ...


I have run lots of boats and agree on the maneuvering. Fuel should be easy though, as peak efficiency is at hull speed. This should make for good conversation. I would guess fuel would be somewhere around 4nmpg at 7 knots. A big outboard should be running low RPM's at hull speed.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (9/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *38bat (9/11/2008)*This is not a permanent solution, just temporary to be able to move the boat around
> ...


Temporary meaning less than a year. Would it be worth it? I am not sure, if it is just mounting an outboard than probably. Wouldn't be cruising extensively but would like to be able to move around without towing. Boat is a project so taking care of everything else and then investing in a couple new engines.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

I would think that by the time you buy an outboard, the controls, the hydrolic steering and hoses, the key switch and harness, pay to have the transom reinforced for the weight, seal where the original shafts were so they do not cause a water leak and sink the boat, etc., you could probably find some decent engines to go in. Just seams like a lot of extra cost and headache for a band-aid. Just tryin to help.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Once the boat is together, I think you will enjoy it. Looks like it will turn out good.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *DOUBLE "D" & LV (9/11/2008)*I would think that by the time you buy an outboard, the controls, the hydrolic steering and hoses, the key switch and harness, pay to have the transom reinforced for the weight, seal where the original shafts were so they do not cause a water leak and sink the boat, etc., you could probably find some decent engines to go in. Just seams like a lot of extra cost and headache for a band-aid. Just tryin to help.




I couldn't agree more.



If you need it moved tow it.



What is your long term goal with it?


----------



## sidetracked (Jun 19, 2008)

That transom is not designed to withstand the weight of large outboard - mount a lighter, smaller, tiller handle kicker if you need something simple to just move the boat around a marina or short distances.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. My long term goal would be to just fix it up and use it. The boat seems to be solid, just needs(substantial) cosmetics. My plan would be to start working on it and keep an eye out for a pair of 318's or 360's. New long blocks with heads are cheap enough but then there are all the bolt ons that are needed. I was looking for a way to be able to move the boat under it's own power(even at 6knots). I may just mount a kicker bracket. Hopefully it is light enough without engines and fuel that it would be okay with a 9.9 or so?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Please explain why you need to move it?



Is it to get it away from that dock, go play with it or what?



I put a bracket on a 25 Mako for a fellow in the past. he hung a 9.9Hp motor as a kicker on it. 



He was less than satisfied and removed it.





Don't get me wrong here, but your posts on this, it seems you are hell bent to spend money and time to get some power on this boat.



Any power and thus doing it your pissing up a rope.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Two reasons really, first I need to get it away from the dock it is at and move it. Secondly is I really don't like the idea of not being able to move under it's own power. I don't really care if it is 5 knots as I wouldn't be heading offshore or anything. I am thinking the easiest thing would be to just put a kicker bracket and find something under 20hp for the time being. Hopefully that will work. The boat is pretty light with no engines, no fuel and most of the inside stripped. Is this a feasable idea?

I realize this is not an ideal situation. Anybody know of a pair of 318's out there?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

enough of giving him a hard time because it's not the way <U>you</U> would do it guys............yes Joe, it will work, as X said it won't be anything close to ideal or even very usable but it will work. You will waste some money doing it but it will do what your describing.......as mentioned earlier, avoid any kind of wind or seas


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks Scott- I am okay with wasting a few dollars on a kicker bracket. I am looking for engines and can find long blocks but I don't have any of the bolt ons. I have a few calls in to try and find a complete 318 or 360. Appreciate the help!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i might be able to round up a set of cummins 210hp engines to drop in it. i'll have to rebuild one of them first though.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i just remembered, i have a set of 318's in my shop. one is complete and the other has the heads removed and the pistons are frozen. if you want them let me know!


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (9/12/2008)*i might be able to round up a set of cummins 210hp engines to drop in it. i'll have to rebuild one of them first though.


Now you're talkin! Price would have to be right as the boat is not a beauty queen and I am trying to not go nuts with my spending. These did come out of the factory with twin Perkins diesels. A pair of 210 Cummins would be sweet!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i converted my sportfish from gas to diesel back in 2001. best move i ever made. i put in a pair of 250 hp cummins. a few years ago i rebuilt a pair of 270 hp cummins that had sunk at the beach. i bored them .020 over and turned up the pumps. they are close to 300 hp now. love the cummins!! easy to work on and the parts are not too expensive compared to other brands of diesels.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

well it looks like the 318's have a new home soon!! after serious bartering we agreed for Joe to take the engines and provide me with a 12 pack of beer. oh, by the way Joe, i like Miller Lite! i'll start the long process of clearing a trail to get them out of my garage. boy, will my wife be happy! good talking to ya Joe! catch ya later, Scott


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Scott- You are awesome! Can't tell you how much I appreciate it. Look forward to meeting you. I may be able to find some Alaskan Halibut around here to sweeten the deal! JOE


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

wow, i have never had halibut!


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that's cool it all happenned like that.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

> *DOUBLE "D" & LV (9/12/2008)*Now that's cool it all happenned like that.


Very cool. Unbelievable the generosity of people like Scott on the PFF. Good company we keep!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

And at the end of the day, all were satisfied! I wish I could be around for some of the Alaskan Halibut, I bet it won't be from a store. I hear that's some good eating fish. Hope you have lots of fun on the new addition!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

ChasinTails (DirK)just got back from Alaska with a freezer full of flash frozen Halabit. I am glad I am his friend it's delicious!!


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Well we got her home..... Thanks to the PFF member who will remainnameless(see photo)so he doesn't get flamed for towing this huge thingoke....... Pic of the tow and the halibut for Scott.... JOE


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Now what retard would tow a 34'er with what looks to be a 17' carolina skiff


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Joe,

taht's a pretty huge looking Halibut. Even just the smallest fillet will work for me. lol! Glad to hear you guys got it moved. Now you can really start getting it customized to your liking! Nice boat ....


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (9/17/2008)*Now what retard would tow a 34'er with what looks to be a 17' carolina skiff


with the retard looking guy in the pic im really not suprised oke


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (9/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *murphyslaw (9/17/2008)*Now what retard would tow a 34'er with what looks to be a 17' carolina skiff
> ...


I bet he was drinking Miller Lite to :letsdrink


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (9/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (9/17/2008)*
> ...


well theres your problem LMAO :letsdrink let me know when you have some empty bottles and ill refill them for you...will probably taste about the same :sick


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (9/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *murphyslaw (9/17/2008)*
> ...


That coming from a bud light drinker. I'll fill your empties back up for you with horse piss, Just keep them warm are they might taste better than the 1st time:letsdrink


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (9/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (9/17/2008)*
> ...


as nasty as that sounds it would still probably taste better then miller lite! but will all the beer i have in the fridge i think ill pass. got another delivery the day after you came over. no nasty light for you though sorry :letsdrink


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

man! thats some big flounder!!


----------

